# Tracker mortgage advice



## Kevin d (15 Mar 2010)

I have an tracker mortage which i split butting half on a fixed rate and half in the tracker. The fixed time period is now up and the bank NIB will not allow me return to the remaining amount from the fixed rate back into the tracker mortage. I heard the regulator on the radio before christmas saying that the bank should be putting the money on to the tracker mortgage. is this correct.

Thank you


----------



## irishlinks (15 Mar 2010)

I'm afraid when you took half of the loan off the tracker and onto fixed rate - you lost any chance to go back on the tracker.

Just out of interest - what is the tracker rate and what was the fixed rate?


----------

